# Timing Belt on BEA vs AMU



## TTuned84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

So recently I've been reading all about timing belt problems with this car, which quite honestly has scared the **** out of me as i had no idea they were so weak. My car is an 03 225 (BEA?) with 76K miles on it. From what I've been reading, the timing belts on these things tend to go before 80k, so now i'm scared to even turn on my car.

My question to you guys is: Did the BEA engine get an upgrade for the timing belt issue? or are they exactly the same as the AMU? The reason why I ask is because from all the threads I've read, most of the people with timing belt problems had an 00 or 01.

Thanks, any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Timing belt is one of those things I wont question. If there is any doubt about changing it then I change it. Doesn't matter to me what year or what model it is. It's a rubber belt with upwards of X miles on it, the thing is getting changed.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

All 1.8T's use the same timing belt components- the part numbers didn't change.

AMU vs. BEA differences are (to my knowledge)
narrow band > wideband (oxygen sensor)
non-VVT > VVT (variable valve timing)
no EGT > EGT (exhaust temp sensor)

Actually rarely does the belt fail- the roller or hydraulic tensioner fail before the belt does. Look into Diesel Geek's complete timing belt kit- it comes with everything you need to get the job done.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

And if you want to prevent the hydraulic tensioner from every failing I recommend installing one of these manual tensioners from Integrated Engineering. 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9327074-1-2.html

Just put it on my car and it wasnt all that challenging. Also I would check your water pump and make sure you dont have the plastic impellers. I am rather jealous that you have a BEA though...Im currently doing a wideband conversion because i have the inferior AMU motor...:facepalm:. Best of luck.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

ECS Tuning also has complete kits for sale


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

sweetinsanityTT said:


> And if you want to prevent the hydraulic tensioner from every failing I recommend installing one of these manual tensioners from Integrated Engineering.
> 
> http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9327074-1-2.html
> 
> Just put it on my car and it wasnt all that challenging. Also I would check your water pump and make sure you dont have the plastic impellers. I am rather jealous that you have a BEA though...Im currently doing a wideband conversion because i have the inferior AMU motor...:facepalm:. Best of luck.


While the allure of ditching the hydraulic unit is appealing, the manual unit isn't without it's own faults and IMO isn't for everybody. With those units you're supposed to check the belt tension every oil change and adjust it. I ran a manual tensioner setup on my car for awhile and ended up switching back to hydraulic. 

Honestly $160 every 60k to change a timing belt isn't bad and it's an easy Sunday job. The first change costs you more because you're getting the WP as well.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> While the allure of ditching the hydraulic unit is appealing, the manual unit isn't without it's own faults and IMO isn't for everybody. With those units you're supposed to check the belt tension every oil change and adjust it. I ran a manual tensioner setup on my car for awhile and ended up switching back to hydraulic.
> 
> Honestly $160 every 60k to change a timing belt isn't bad and it's an easy Sunday job. The first change costs you more because you're getting the WP as well.


True, I got it because of how many times I have changed my timing belt in the last couple months. I guess it just depends on how much time you want to spend on maintaining your car. For me, having to check that just another excuse to get under the hood and check everything out...which will have to be done anyways to ensure my motor last a very long time once my build is done.


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> The first change costs you more because you're getting the WP as well.


I bought the $259 kit from www.dieselgeek.com when the car hit 60k miles a few years ago. It's approaching 110k miles now and have been thinking that I should do the service again soon, and was going to get the same kit. But you're saying that we should look for another kit that doesn't include the water pump starting with the 2nd rework, and that it still needs to be done every 60k miles because the belt & tensioner need to be replaced just in case?

Sorry to hijack, but I've wondered about the criticality of doing this service again at exactly 60k miles and if a new pump was really needed.


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Just did the kit on my '02 AMU Quattro last week from BLAUPARTS.COM. I hated this job, what a pain in the neck.

My old water pump impeller was black plastic and disintegrated in my hands with the slightest finger pressure on the impeller. The car has 61 K miles on it. I'm glad I did the kit now instead of waiting.

Now I need to do my rear wheel bearings because they are noisy, anyone know if the puller that works on the front will work on the rear?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Mikefc626 said:


> I bought the $259 kit from www.dieselgeek.com when the car hit 60k miles a few years ago. It's approaching 110k miles now and have been thinking that I should do the service again soon, and was going to get the same kit. But you're saying that we should look for another kit that doesn't include the water pump starting with the 2nd rework, and that it still needs to be done every 60k miles because the belt & tensioner need to be replaced just in case?
> 
> Sorry to hijack, but I've wondered about the criticality of doing this service again at exactly 60k miles and if a new pump was really needed.



If you already have the metal impeller pump I don't see a point in replacing it. I would look at www.pagparts.com or any other distributor. A timing belt kit that contains the tensioner assembly & belt shouldn't be more than $160.


----------



## Crazy Crawford (Jul 15, 2020)

Got to change my timing belt. I was looking for some info on this thread. I figured I could share some as well.

In regards to the rear hubs. the Quattro TT as well as the Nissan R32 I believe are the only cars that have the front and rear same hubs. 
And short you can use a front hub puller on your rear but it's still easier just to take the knuckle off and 
Take it to your local garage and will probably install the new hubs into knuckles off the car for around $20.


----------

